# Scratching.



## CapriRS (Mar 19, 2004)

I have 3 reds, two I've had for couple months one added three days ago. The two I have had for two months have been treated only with Melafix since I have had them, and thats all I have trusted treating them with due to their sensitivity to meds. sometimes the two brush up against the gravel or decors like they are scratching their sides. its not all the time but I catch them doin it a couple times a day. Should I be treating them for flukes, using Droncit if I can aquire it or something else if people have used them safely, or do they tend to do this anyways? I have stress coat and stress zyme in the water at a bit less than the reccomended doses and do water changes weekly as well as vac the gravel and clean the filters, carbon replaced every month. Any opinions of those with experience much appreciated.......


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no that is normal behavior mine do it to


----------



## Mr. Fish()() (Mar 10, 2004)

yep, mine tend to do that too, not as much, but its a normal thing for them to be doing.


----------



## Mr. Gup (Mar 17, 2004)

dude i have one black, he does that scratching thing then he does some sort of rapid backflip.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

just a fish being a fish, mine does it to, they should be just fine


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

mine do the same thing its nothin to worry bout from what ive seen


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved


----------



## CapriRS (Mar 19, 2004)

Sweet, thats definately good to hear. thanks


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Mine do the same thing, is it a territory thing? When I first saw it, I went into panic b/c I thought it was something bad, but then everyone said thier fish do it. I think of it as freestyle swimming or something much like people used to freestyle walk.... some new piranha sport or something


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

all fish scratch themselves, p's seem to do it more than other fish.


----------

